# dont look like twins



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi i was just wondering if u could help me 

my twins are one year old now i have no problem with my boy just my ickle girl

my twins were born 8 weeks early kayden 6lb and kacie 4lb 10
not bad weights i thought  

well they are one now and had them weighed not long back and my boy is fine he is off the chart for height he is mesuring at a 16 month old and 26lb and on 95th for weight and thats taking 8 weeks  of for him and a size 4half shoe lol  so no prob 

now my ickle girl  she weghed 17.8lb and measring on 25th centile but thats leaving 8 weeks on if u take them off she isnt even on charts  and she is a dot she is so small in height and in a size 1 half shoe its just im sick of people asking what the age difference is between them and when i say hey twins and they are one the responce is overwelming it really upsets  me that my ickle girl is so small she just never caught up wen born she was only putting 2 or 3 ounces in n week my boy was putting 1lb a week n sohe took over so fast in size i went to see the doctor the other day and she even asked the age diference and she was shocked she said she looks like a 6 month old and is refering her to a specialist 

wat will they do wat wil they say it isnt my faults she so small  

i thinks its because kayden is so big they are comparing her to him do u think 

kayden up and walking about well bits lol

she is just starting to crawl and wont stand up atall  

she does remind me of a newborn 

im ot use to hving ickle babbies lol ellie was 9lb 5 so she was never small and if i went full term kayden was goin to be 9 10 lb to wat  dont understand is kacie if i went ful term was looking at about 8lb so y is she so small 


thanx again nikki xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Nikki

Its really difficult to say without seeing her to be honest.

How is her development? Does youir HV have any concerns?

It maybe that she is going to be smaller and thats fine....are they identical twins?

Has she always followed the lower lines?

It isnt your fault she is small hun   some children are smaller thats why there are the different growth lines.

People will naturally compare them when they should be looking at them as 2 individuals.

Are you concerned about her?

Jxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi j

thanx for the reply hun

yes im so concernd about kacie i put her in a hop n bop and she looks lost  

she has been on lower lnes since birth im just waiting for he referal now and see wat the say im frightend theres somthing wrong with her  

she has a big appitite to just the same as her brother but its working for him gainning eight but she isnt 

im going to get them weighed next week its been about 5 weeks since last weight hopefully she will put a bit of weight on 

ile keep u posted and thanx again 

nikki xxx


----------

